# New to the sport...and dont have a broadhead target...



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

So Ive got my PSE fireflight...maxima carbon 350 arrows 100 grain tip...My practice tips im shooting very accurate...but i have NO CLUE on how much the drop will be witha broad head on instnead of the target tips? I'm really not even sure if its abig drop? But i really haev no idea and i know you guys would know something like this...

THe broad heads arethe new STRIKER 100 grain heads...3 bladed...
my shot is 30 yards tops if the deer move the same route the did tonight and im sighted in for 40 accuratly.

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

mshutt said:


> So Ive got my PSE fireflight...maxima carbon 350 arrows 100 grain tip...My practice tips im shooting very accurate...but i have NO CLUE on how much the drop will be witha broad head on instnead of the target tips? I'm really not even sure if its abig drop? But i really haev no idea and i know you guys would know something like this...
> 
> THe broad heads arethe new STRIKER 100 grain heads...3 bladed...
> my shot is 30 yards tops if the deer move the same route the did tonight and im sighted in for 40 accuratly.
> ...


First off, welcome to the sport

Secondly, too answer your question, your broadheads will more than likely see a drop of about 1 inch at aproximately 25 yards. This is not consistant however as I have seen broadheads fly higher than the field tips that were the same weight or they could fly even lower than the one inch. I guess the only way you will know for sure is too shoot your broadheads and see. DO NOT, again I say DO NOT go out into the field without praticing with your broadheads you plan on using. Each brand will fly differently.

So, as everyone will say here, practice. Practice practice practice. Especially from elevated heights if thats where you plan on hunting. Broadheads and with your fieldtips


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I've had broad heads plane out and raise a foot a 20 yds, I don't like fixed blade with high velocity bows. Hell if you can shoot them in the heart with a practice tip they will die just as dead as with a hunting tip.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

buckseye said:


> Hell if you can shoot them in the heart with a practice tip they will die just as dead as with a hunting tip.


Thats HORRIBLE advice!! I hope you were joking.

You should never shoot anything with field points except targets, and no, they wont die just as fast with a shaft size hole in their heart as they will with 3-5 inches of wound surface area throught their heart.

To answer your question, you dont need a target. Just find a pile of dirt or sand, even gravel (just watch for big rocks) and shoot into that. There you can determine what your broadheads are doing in comparison to your field points and make any needed adjustments. Just remember, theres ALOT of factors that go into good broadhead flight. Its best to have a spotter with, to watch the arrows as the fly.

Oh yeah, its probably best to retire that "practice" broadhead from any field use too.


----------



## walkswithwhispers (Sep 18, 2007)

Barebackjack,

I don't think I would shoot into dirt or gravel... Gravel will likely wreck your broadhead. Use a big round haybale instead. They're easier to stick some sort of target on and arrow removal is a breeze.

All of those targets sold in stores that say "safe for broadheads" will still get absolutely trashed by broadheads. At $30 to $100 apiece, I'd stick to the haybale, which is free.

Good luck! Let us know how you do!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I know it wrecks em, thats why I said "retire" that practice head. I havent shot a broadhead in "practice" in years, set it up, see if it shoots, and than I just tune the broadhead to the individual arrow, no problems. As long as each individual broadhead is tuned to the individual arrow its on (simple spin test), they should all shoot the same.


----------



## ics400 (Oct 12, 2007)

WWW,
Hope you own the hay bales you're shooting at. I have fed bales that there have been arrows in that were not recovered. Not great for livestock, especially broadhead tipped ones. All broadheads fly different from every bow, check the flight using a cheap target, backed by dirt/sand, then retire the head. Once you have your combo set up, should be good to go until you change something.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> buckseye wrote:
> Hell if you can shoot them in the heart with a practice tip they will die just as dead as with a hunting tip.
> 
> Thats HORRIBLE advice!! I hope you were joking.
> ...


Nope not joking... they will be just as dead as with any object that may pierce the heart. Field points are for birds, gophers, p-dogs, snakes, frogs, muskrats, etc... and will kill anything larger when hit in the heart.


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

To answer your question, the Yellow Jacket block target for broadheads works very well and isn't as expensive as most block targets. Like the comercial says, you can get a block target for your broadheads and a bag target for your field points and still be under $100. I don't reccomend shooting field points into the broadhead block though. They are almost impossable to get out even with some kind of polling device.

Please don't shoot any deer or any other animal with field points just to make your point. Yes, the deer will probably die, but not until it has traveled a considerable distance and suffered great pain. More than likely you would never find it because it didn't leave a blood trail.

Oh, and did I mention that it's ILLEAGLE!!!!!!!!
Check the regs on broadhead width.


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

Just shoot at your target, I would rather rip up my target a bit then wound a deer by not practicing with broadheads. Just push the arrow the rest of the way through and unscrew the broadhead to pull it out if you have a block target. Broadheads can fly very different then field points depending on a lot of variables.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

I have one of those yellow jacket blocks and have shot a few thousand field points and a few hundred two blade broadheads into it. I just have to move my spot around a bit so I don't beat up one area. I am trying the new zwiki single bevel blades this year, they are pretty cool. Even going into the foam target you can feel them turn while you are pulling them out. Can't wait to see how they preform on deer and antelope this year.

As Starky said, please do not shoot game with field pionts.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Pretty solid advice from BBJ! 
If you want a cheap BHead target buy a hay bale from a farmer and shoot at it stings up. That is how I learned with my first long bow (compounds were not even invented then)

Buckseye If you could guarantee me that every shot you take would pierce the critters heart i may accept your argument but you cannot do it and there is not a bow hunter alive that will give you a seamless guarantee that every shot they take will be a 'shot through the heart' I would never suggest even using a field point to hunt any critter IMO it is irresponsible.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

buckseye said:


> > buckseye wrote:
> > Hell if you can shoot them in the heart with a practice tip they will die just as dead as with a hunting tip.
> >
> > Thats HORRIBLE advice!! I hope you were joking.
> ...


Guys, buckeye is joking here, Read how he has "Just as dead" in large writing. Dead is dead, if a field point kills a deer, the deer is just as dead as if it were shot with a broadhead.

The regulars should know Buckeye is not promoting shooting deer with field points, just merely making, or I should say trying :lol: , to make a little humor. Right BE?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Come on guys I said IF just like all the rest of you dreamers... whew!! :beer:


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

I understand that, but we don't all know Bucksey and would hate to see somebody actually try to hunt with field tips.
I guess I would suggest that if you make a joke and see it going astray, "nip it in the bud"


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

About the targets.........you could lay ALOT of cardboard boxes out flat and tape em together nice a tight, another good free target are foam blocks from tractor supply co, get the blocks that they use to ship trailors with, they throw them out so there free. i got three truck loads full for when i construct my range. go to some stores, load up on boxes and tape em to the foam blocks from TSC. All youll have to buy is tape.


----------

